# Saving



## mikeym590 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, i've recently started working in Abu Dhabi and i have my accommodation paid for and medical insurance etc, so my outgoings are very low compared to what i am earning. 

What i was wondering is if anyone knows of any good savings plans? I'm looking to start saving for my retirement fund so a long term investment is an option.

Any advise or advisor recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mikeym590 said:


> Hi, i've recently started working in Abu Dhabi and i have my accommodation paid for and medical insurance etc, so my outgoings are very low compared to what i am earning.
> 
> What i was wondering is if anyone knows of any good savings plans? I'm looking to start saving for my retirement fund so a long term investment is an option.
> 
> ...


You must take proper advice as there are a lot of unqualified, inexperienced charlatans out here, who claim to be advisers, but are just salesmen. There is no 'best plan' it really depends on what you want, your situation, timeframe and views on risk. If you intened to return to your home country long-term may not be best as you could end up with tax liabilities. Experienced independent advice is required to obtain the most appropriate solution for you.

I suggest you contact me for advice. Take a look at the link below for info.


----------

